

Show HN: Grasswire – Completely open news source (and newsroom anyone can join) - austenallred
http://grasswire.com/?refid=hn

======
austenallred
Grasswire has been submitted in the past, but it's very different now:

It used to be a way for people to come together and fact check social media,
and we had a pretty monolithic system for how that would work.

Now it's a very different, more holistic approach: Quite literally a news
source anyone can edit ([http://grasswire.com](http://grasswire.com)) powered
by a newsroom that anyone can join
([http://newsroom.grasswire.com](http://newsroom.grasswire.com)).

We have a really strong community of citizen journalists, as well as two full-
time journalists to oversee everything and make sure everything is done
properly. It works really well: I'm really excited about the combination of
diversity and leadership.

And most of all I'm excited that I don't have to read news that I _know_ is
wrong anymore without the power to do anything about it.

